# Unknown Pallet Lumber



## project240 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've got a friend who receives lots of pallets made from various hardwoods, lots of pieces of 2"x3"x84" and 4"x4"x60".

Anyways, I'm not exactly sure what type of wood this is. My guess was possibly maple, but not really sure. Anyways, here are a couple pictures... let me know.

Thanks


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like some sort of cedar. Weight?

Beautiful stuff BTW.

What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

My guess is maple or birch.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

ditto on the maple/birch


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*wood*

My 1st thought was Elm due to that wide grain, just my guess.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

from the look of it I'm thinking maple.


----------



## project240 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I was pretty sure myself it was maple as it is fairly heavy, definitely not a softwood. I'm actually going to post up a few more pictures in the next day or two. I just had a guy drop off about 40 3"x3"x6' pieces (also from pallets) which I have a feeling may be american cherry, but not positive.

To BHOFM... no dog... just a big cat, lol.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I was guessing maple or ash.


----------

